# need Humidifier suggestions.



## Zelera (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone know of some good Humidifier's? I'm looking to buy one soon and could use a good one.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 26, 2011)

Thrift stores are your best friend. I got a regular $30 ReliOn humidifier at one for two bucks, and its amazing how easy it makes shedding.


----------

